# nikon d60 usb question



## zdn15 (Jun 18, 2008)

Is it possible to put the Nikon D60 into USB Mass Storage mode, rather than PTP?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2008)

It should be, just a matter of making the correct menu setting.  I believe you will find it in the Set up menu, but your manul will confirm this; look up "USB".


----------



## zdn15 (Jun 19, 2008)

tirediron said:


> It should be, just a matter of making the correct menu setting.  I believe you will find it in the Set up menu, but your manul will confirm this; look up "USB".


I've looked at every menu setting 3 times, and i've searched the online manual and have found nothing...


----------

